# Restaurer un iPod nano formaté Mac sous Windows



## johnlocke2342 (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour.
J'ai un iPod nano 5G 16 Go que j'ai conservé jusqu'à présent sans trop y penser. À l'époque, je l'avais acheté pour la caméra, mais je n'en ai rapidement plus eu l'utilité car je suis passé à l'iPhone (3GS puis 4S). J'hésitais un peu à le vendre et hier mon père m'a fait part de son désir d'acheter une caméra basique et un dictaphone. J'ai donc pensé le lui offrir car son anniversaire est la semaine prochaine. Seulement voilà, je suis Mac user et lui PC user. J'ai donc passé mon dimanche après-midi à essayer de le restaurer sous Windows sous Parallels sur mon MacBook Pro, ainsi que sur mon PC, rien à faire j'ai une erreur 1436 dans iTunes Windows. Par contre, aucun problème dans iTunes Mac. J'ai essayé de changer de port USB, de câble, de désinstaller puis réinstaller iTunes, de nettoyer le registre comme le suggère Apple, rien à faire. Je ne peux pas le faire sur son ordinateur car il n'a pas de connexion internet. Toute aide est la bienvenue.

D'avance, merci.


----------



## Lauange (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

À tu essaye ça :

http://www.sur-la-toile.com/discuss...Erreur-1436-Ipod-se-deconnecte-tout-seul.html


----------



## johnlocke2342 (26 Septembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> À tu essaye ça :
> 
> http://www.sur-la-toile.com/discuss...Erreur-1436-Ipod-se-deconnecte-tout-seul.html



Ce n'est pas le problème que je rencontrais. J'ai réussi de manière peu conventionnelle:
J'ai restauré l'iPod sous OS X, puis je l'ai formaté en FAT 32 dans Utilitaire de disque. J'ai démonté l'iPod et ai attendu quelques secondes jusqu'à ce qu'il me demande de le restaurer. Au lieu de ça, je l'ai éteint puis rallumé, il a démarré normalement. Dans iTunes ilétait marqué "Windows".
En espérant que ça en aide d'autres avec le même problème.


----------

